# **OHIO HAUNTERS** Need help getting our HHA auction prop to TW



## Fright Theatre (May 26, 2009)

After much debate, we will be unable to attend this years TW show. We are working against the clock on some custom orders and just cant get to St. Louis.

That said, we still need to get our prop to the HHA auction. Shipping this will be a little awkward so if there is any haunter, within 50 miles of Dayton, let us know. We can get this to you as long as you have room to transport it.

Okay.......so you ask.......what is it?? Utilizing one of our "raw pull" skeletons, we will be constructing a broken down toe pincher coffin (shallow) and adhering the skeleton within. It will have the same foam work within the coffin that you may have seen at our 09 TW booth (the wall set up showcasing our raw pulls). Everything will be painted and should look pretty cool.

So, anyone willing to help out would be much appreciated. Maybe extra discounts from our site this year as a show of gratitude??

Thank you in advance for any consideration.

Best Regards,

Steve Orihood
Fright Theatre


----------

